# Can young toddlers "sense" a pregnancy?



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok, this is probably a weird question, but can older babies/toddlers sense a pregnancy? I am 5 1/2 weeks pregnant and all of the sudden, my 13 month old has become really clingy. This just started today...nursing every 20 minutes and very long cuddle sessions... He's usually always on the move, but today he spent half the day coming up to me and laying his head on my chest. Can he sense the pregnancy?


----------



## bmanmommy (Oct 29, 2004)

My 2-year-old son is doing the same thing. He's wanting to nurse a lot, be held more than usual, etc. I'm feeling tired and just a little off (at just 4 1/2 weeks), so maybe he's just noticing that change.

Love,

Jennifer
AP, BF mama to Benjamin (7.19.02) and so excited about new baby on the way in September


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

my ds became very clingy too! (He's teething though and it's passed) something odd though is he will come over and lay his head on my lap/belly & he's never done it before now! he also has tried to nurse and grabs at my bb's alot (we stopped nursing in July







)


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

My DS isn't nursing anymore but all of a sudden he's very interested in my breasts. He tries to snuggle on them, get as close as he can to them, and hold one while I'm reading to him at night. He hasn't done anything like this since he stopped nursing, this started a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

So weird! I guess it's not just Brandon. How funny that our little toddlers can sense something's up! I wonder why that is?


----------



## canadiangranola (Oct 1, 2004)

I just found out I was pregnant this morning, but ds has been nursing like CRAZY for the past few days (alllllll day..."nana? nana?)...he's also recovering from being sick, but this is getting ridiculous.

On another note, my nephew, who lives in another province was saying grace before breakfast today and said "Thank you god for food, for auntie and baby". No one in their house had mentioned I might be pregnant, and I hadn't even tested yet...he's 2 1/2.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I bet a lot of it is subtle changes in the milk. But that wouldn't explain the fascination with your breasts in the weaned toddler! :LOL


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

when i was pregnant with dd, in my first trimester and hadn't told ds or anyone yet, the little 3 year old boy in ds's class asked me "are you going to have a baby?" i was stunned! the little boys dad looked horrified, LOL!


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

I think kids are just really observant...my weaned 31 month old has been commenting extensively on my breasts for a several weeks. She says things like, "Wow, Mommy! What are THOSE?!" as she points at my nipples. She knows they're nipples. I think they just look so different now since the bustline fairy has visited, that she's just noticed that. She has occasionally said there is a baby in my tummy (though we've never told her), but I think that may have something to do with our very close friend who has a baby in HER tummy. When she tells me I have one in mine, I just say, "Well, you never know, right?"


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

DS suddenly wanted to nurse all the time when I was pregnant (not that he didn't want to a lot before, but it became constant!!). He would also talk about the baby in my belly even though he didn't know. I think he did something to the effect of pointing to my belly and saying there's a baby in there even before I knew. He also told me it was going to be a girl and he was right


----------



## mom2threenurslings (Jul 16, 2002)

When I was pg with dd, it was ds#1 who told me I was pregnant (and that it was a girl!!!) before I even considered the possiblity that I might be pg!

This pregnancy (I'm a whole 4 weeks pg! LOL!), my 2.5 year old dd has been rubbing my belly while nursing for about a week...before we even told her. She has never ever done this before...she's usually kneading my breast as she nurses!


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

Wow. I am so floored by the keen sense toddlers have. I've noticed behavioral changes similar to what you all have talked about, and at one point 18 month ds patted my tummy, which I thought was funny. I thought it was the changes in the milk and I don't how he would know. Maybe attached toddlers are in tuned to mommy even more so than the average kid.


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

I too feel that my 2 yr. old DD knew that I was preg. I had no clue yet that I was, but she was pretty clingy and wasn't wanting to continue with her potty training. She was just acting slightly different. It's odd that they can sense it, but there must be a strong enough connection between mom/ mom's body and themselves that they know. Sort of like when I'm frustrated, but, trying not to show it and she'll just come give me a hug.







They just know!
~~~~~~~~~~ K's Mom!







soulmate to Alex







, attached mama to Kaianna :2toddler: Expecting bump 8-2005


----------



## Pallas (Nov 19, 2001)

Cub told me he was going to have a sibling the week I got pregnant -- in fact, that's why I tested.

Otoh, he also said he was going to have "sisters" and he ended up with a brother!


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom (Dec 4, 2003)

Kait, my five year old DSI girl, has been saying stuff about buying this or that "for the baby" and drew a picture of her family for school that had myself, her and her sister, my beloved, and "the baby" They know nothing about the pending divorce, though of course they know that my beloved and I are far closer and more 'together' than their father and I, and we've not told anyone about the pg, not even them...

Bug, my three year old, talks about babies non-stop, and has been tantruming like mad. Far worse than usual, which for her is downright scary.. {this is my eternal-terrible-twos child, after all}

I think they both know, and I know kait knew about bug before I did.. and she was barley fifteen months herself when I got pg...


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2threenurslings*
When I was pg with dd, it was ds#1 who told me I was pregnant (and that it was a girl!!!) before I even considered the possiblity that I might be pg!

This pregnancy (I'm a whole 4 weeks pg! LOL!), my 2.5 year old dd has been rubbing my belly while nursing for about a week...before we even told her. She has never ever done this before...she's usually kneading my breast as she nurses!


Same here, but DD ( who is DH's child ) came over and touched my belly, pulled her hand back kinda shocked and said in an excited voice, "there's a baby in there"
I hadn't even thought about being pg b/c it was only 2 weeks after ds was concieved. 2 days later DH said, kinda jokingly "I think your pg b/c you've been really cranky lately"
I hadn't told him what DD had said until that point and he was so shocked when it turned out I was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









But I swear we got pg with this one b/c of dd, she prayed every night since ds was born for " mommy and daddy top have another baby and let it be a girl" She LOVES her brother, but REALLY REALLY WANTS A SISTER TOO!
This one was concieved, while CONSTANTLY EXCLUSIVELY BFDING DS, and when ds was 7 months old!


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

My 4yo dd keeps rubbing my belly and asking if there is a baby in there. I'm kinda hoping there is but I doubt it. Who knows. She did say she was disappointed on CHristmas day because she didn't get a baby sister. Maybe she thinks if she keeps asking then one will magically appear?


----------



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

so i am subscribed to the "ttc while bfing" thread and have been ttc for 3 months. the last 2 weeks, ds has been so clingy and nnedy to the point that it is actually driving me nuts. i tease that he is trying to go back to the womb! and nursing NONSTOP! ouch!

so, AF was suppose to arrive last tuesday, so i took a test today and sure enough we are pregnant! yippee.

but it is so strange that i came across this thread after thinking the same thing about my ds!


----------



## Beepope (Jun 5, 2014)

very true. My husband and I always said that we would name our little boy (if we ever had one) "Westin" and my 5 year old knows that. She has been including Westin in everything we do. Like, "when Westin comes you can get him this onesie" or "You, me, Chloe, Daddy and Westin can go to the lake". She has been mentioning him like crazy as if she thinks I'm preggers. Also, my 10 month old has been very whiny and clingy as well.


----------



## mareseatoats (Mar 4, 2011)

My DS started referring to himself as "baby" in the first few weeks of my pregnancy! He also seemed more clingy and cuddly. He was nursing at the time, soil thought maybe there was some subtle change in the milk. I remember texting my friend asking the very same question, though!


----------

